# Useful links



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Links posted here may be of use to forum members interested in Mexico:


If you have an RV: MEXICO RV FORUMS

Lots of information on this blog, including cooking instructions: My Life in México Page Directory

If you haven't toured Mexico, or don't know its history, here is a great photo-blog:
Jim & Carole's Mexico Adventure

DRIVING distances, tolls, time on the road: http://aplicaciones4.sct.gob.mx/sibuac_internet/ControllerUI?action=cmdEscogeRuta&eligeIdioma=si

PET FRIENDLY HOTELS/MOTELS: http://gringodog.com/pet-friendly-hotels-mexico/

CUSTOMS-IMPORTATION-CONSULAR LINK IN ENGLISH: http://portal.sre.gob.mx/was_eng/index.php?option=displaypage&Itemid=68&op=page&SubMenu=

BORDER CROSSINGS: Locations, hours & other information. Canada and Mexico: http://apps.cbp.gov/bwt/


----------

